# The Halfway Hotel - A SFW Vore and Belly Kink Discord Roleplay Server



## fluff-salad (Nov 24, 2019)

Heeeellooo there, lost souls! Finding an eternal wandering throughout purgatory to be a bit of a drag? Your paperwork get finagled on the way up above? You've just received a MANDATORY invitation for a permanent stay at purgatory's finest (and only) Halfway Hotel! It's certainly no heaven, but it sure beats hell! Let us sign you into our guestbook…


The Halfway Hotel is a group for belly kink and vore RP in a hotel setting. This is a SFW group, but 18+ is required for the sake of safety. We are trying to foster a safe and casual environment.


This is a literate/paragraph RP server. Please, no script style or first person type roleplay.


There will be events and open positions for hotel staff if there is interest. Currently, we are a new server seeking members to build our community.

Join us here! Join the The Halfway Hotel Discord Server!


----------



## fluff-salad (Nov 30, 2019)

bump


----------



## fluff-salad (Dec 19, 2019)

bump


----------



## fluff-salad (Jan 1, 2020)

bump


----------



## fluff-salad (Jul 14, 2021)

bump


----------

